
Show HN: Transform Google spreadsheets into a ready-to-embed widget table - maxigimenez
https://blog.updatefy.co/transform-spreadsheet-to-widget-table/
======
shostack
Getting a video error when I try to watch. Does this let me display certain
spreadsheet cells or arrays as say, an Android widget?

I've been looking for something that lets me do that in a manner that offers
solid privacy and security. Of the solutions I've seen in the app store, I'm
not sure I feel convinced about those aspects of them.

I wish Google would release a native Sheets Android widget.

~~~
maxigimenez
The video is here if you want to watch it
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpkde3eMqG4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpkde3eMqG4)

The widget can be used in any platform that supports javascript :)

------
so_tired
[https://updatefy.co/documentation#types](https://updatefy.co/documentation#types)

Err.. so there are only 3 widget types right now? This looks like a neat idea.
More widgets needed.

But i am not a UI or front-end guy. Am i mis-understanding? Are users supposed
to design our own widgets?

~~~
maxigimenez
Thanks :) At the moment we have 3 widget types we are planning to release
more. No, all widgets are coming from us :)

------
somada141
That looks fantastic! Have been looking for a way to embed a roadmap into my
app while keeping the data disconnected from it in a frictionless way.

Wonder if there could be a way to two-way-bind so that users can actually make
changes to the data when displayed as a table.

~~~
maxigimenez
Thank you! and happy to hear that you might use it :) No, at the moment is
only visible data, we don't support writing in the spreadsheet.

------
mnoah
Very cool! I like the logo a lot. I also have a web application that relies on
spreadsheets but as an Excel file upload. Cool to see what is possible with
Google Sheets.

~~~
mnoah
There's an idea for you. Create a static widget from a users uploaded .xlsx
file..

------
dominotw
Great idea and clean demo.

Do you know what some of your customers are doing with this in the real world.

~~~
maxigimenez
Thank you! Yes! For example one of our customers is using Updatefy to update
order status in their websites, so any employee with Google Sheets knowledge
can do it.

~~~
slightwinder
How do you know that?

~~~
maxigimenez
I talked with them :), also is as a testimonial in home page
[https://updatefy.co](https://updatefy.co)

------
ramsesc
Cool idea! Looking forward to see what's coming.

------
ramsesc
Great product! Looking forward to see whats coming.

~~~
maxigimenez
Thanks! :)

------
haberdasher
Solid demo video.

~~~
maxigimenez
Thank you!

------
jackallis
how long with smartsheet last?

~~~
maxigimenez
Hi, what do you mean? Theres no limit.

------
taf2
Great demo

~~~
maxigimenez
Thank you!

